# Ghosting on the K2?



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

My refurb K2 just arrived.  Literally, half an hour ago.

The contrast is sharp, no cosmetic issues, everything looks to be okay.

Except, I just noticed that when it goes to screensaver, there is "ghosting" from the page it was on previously.  That is, it was on the home screen, went to screensaver, and I can see the titles, authors, graphics, etc from the homescreen in the screensaver, like it didn't get completely wiped out.

When I exit out of sleep, there is no ghosting from the screensaver, so that's good.

Is this normal?  Should I immediately return it and have another sent out?  I really don't want to return it.  *sigh*


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

So, apparently it is just the home screen that is ghosting.

I went into the book I was reading, tried putting it to sleep from a few different pages, and there is no ghosting.  Went back to the home screen, put it to sleep, and it's ghosting again.

Odd.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Try ALT G next time you see ghosting, That refreshes the screen and usually fixes it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

That behavior is normal. As suggested, use the alt + G key combo to refresh.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep, totally normal.  That's the trade-off you have to live with to get faster page turns.  Like the others said, if it's bothering you, Alt-G should make it better.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!!  I haven't had time yet to research all the hidden little gems to the K2.

Since it's just the homescreen, and the ghosting only happens on the screensaver, I've decided I'm okay with it.

Also, maybe it's just wishful thinking, but I think the ghosting is starting to fade.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

It may not be wishful thinking; my Kindle is definitely ghosting less as it ages (it's from one of the first shipped batches of K2 units).  I've noticed over the last several weeks that I've had to use Alt+G a lot less than I used to.

NO idea why this would be the case, just glad that it is!


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh!!!

I am three posts away from 100!!

And now I'm only two posts away.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Has anybody notice that ghosting has disappeared after the installation of the 2.3 software update?  I used to have to hit Alt-G every time I woke up my K2, but it stopped the second it updated.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> Has anybody notice that ghosting has disappeared after the installation of the 2.3 software update? I used to have to hit Alt-G every time I woke up my K2, but it stopped the second it updated.


I haven't noticed a change in ghosting, but then I have had my current K2 for quite a while and the ghosting was minimal before the update.

After reading the Games for the Kindle thread I played GoMoku (new game added to Minesweeper page)on my K2. After starting a new game, I noticed ghosting from the previous page. I used Alt-G for the first time in weeks. 



Veronica said:


> Oh!!!
> 
> I am three posts away from 100!!
> 
> And now I'm only two posts away.


Congratulations Veronica! Now you are 9 posts past 100!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> Has anybody notice that ghosting has disappeared after the installation of the 2.3 software update? I used to have to hit Alt-G every time I woke up my K2, but it stopped the second it updated.


My theory is that it's because it's getting a double refresh by displaying the "Opening..." screen before showing the text.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 2, 2010)

I recently noticed this ghosting on my kindle2 for the first time in the 3months that I have had it. I didn't know to hit alt+g but I did push previous page and then went back and this also worked. I agree with other kindle owners who seem to think this is just a refresh issue.


----------

